# Editer une page sous Safari



## 33Mini (24 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

Nouvel utilisateur Mac depuis le début de l'année, je suis à la recherche d'une petite fonction bien pratique que j'utilisais sous Windows et qui ne marchait uniquement qu'avec Internet Explorer.

Sous IE donc, lorsque je faisais "clic droit / afficher le code source", celui-ci s'ouvrait dans le bloc notes et je pouvais donc le modifier en direct, l'enregistrer et en rafraichissant ma page je voyais tout de suite les modifications.

J'utilisais beaucoup cette fonction car j'ai plein de pages html perso sur mon disque dur, et pour les modifier c'était plus simple que d'ouvrir un éditeur et de charger une à une les pages désirées.

J'aimerai donc savoir si ce genre de manip existe sous Safari ?

J'espère avoir été clair et merci d'avance pour vos réponses. @+


----------



## Macoufi (24 Février 2006)

Menu "Présentation"
"Code source"

ou : alt + pomme + U


----------



## 33Mini (24 Février 2006)

Oui je connaissais cette fonction, mais elle ne permet pas de modifier le fichier ou alors il y a quelque chose qui m'a échappé.

Merci quand même.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Février 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

C'est vrai que le code source visualisé par Safari ou Firefox n'est pas éditable.

Pour ma part, quand je suis sur Mac je travaille différemment de la façon dont je le fais sur PC.  Pour les pages de sites extérieurs, je commence à faire "Enregistrer sous..." avant de les éditer, et pour les pages locales, je vais dans le Finder pour les ouvrir à la fois dans mon éditeur HTML préféré et dans un ou plusieurs navigateurs (dont IE) pour voir les résultats obtenus, en rafraîchissant l'affichage après sauvegarde de la page.

C'est simplement une autre manière de procéder. Personnellement, et même si ce n'est pas vraiment le cas ici, je pense qu'à vouloir reproduire systématiquement les méthodes de travail acquises sur PC, on risque de passer à côté d'avantages que seuls des outils sur Mac OS X peuvent apporter.


----------



## 33Mini (24 Février 2006)

Merci pour la réponse et pour le message de bienvenue.

Peux tu mieux me décrire la façon dont tu procède : _"je vais dans le Finder pour les ouvrir à la fois dans mon éditeur HTML préféré"_ ; car je pense que ça correspond à ce que je souhaite.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Février 2006)

Dans le Finder, je place me dans le dossier local correspondant à mon site. Je sélectionne le fichier HTML à éditer, et en le glissant sur l'icône des applications concernées (présentes sur le dock ou sur le bureau) ou bien en faisant Click droit+"Ouvrir avec...", je l'ouvre à la fois dans mon éditeur (jEdit par exemple) et dans les navigateurs qui m'intéressent (Safari, Firefox, Opera et IE pour Mac). Il m'arrive aussi de l'ouvrir en même temps à distance sur mon PC au travers du réseau afin de voir ce que ça donne avec les navigateurs sous Windows.

J'édite donc le fichier HTML, et quand je veux voir ce que donnent mes modifications, je l'enregistre sans quitter et je rafraîchis la visualisation de la page dans tous les navigateurs ouverts. Ça me permet de découvrir rapidement les problèmes sur l'un ou l'autre des navigateurs, et d'y apporter immédiatement une correction.


----------



## 33Mini (24 Février 2006)

Ok, c'est exactement ce que je fais en ce moment, mais je trouve ca lourd car j'ai un grand nombre de fichiers HTML (+ de 1500) et ce n'est pas toujours pratique d'aller le chercher dans le finder.
C'est pour ça que la méthode que j'employais sur PC me convenait car je pouvais ouvrir directement le fichier en cours d'affichage.

Donc ça ne m'aide pas plus que cela. J'en profite pour poser une autre question.
Est-t'il possible de modifier le contenu du menu contextuel de Safari genre "ouvrir avec..." et choisir son éditeur HTML ? Toujours mes vieux réflexes de PCiste, mais pour le coup c'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas de solution sous Mac...


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Février 2006)

A priori je pense que c'est fort possible, puisque Mac OS X fonctionne sur un modèle d'objets distribués. J'ai déjà des applis qui rajoutent des commandes dans les menus en haut de l'écran. Mais je ne sais pas comment faire parce que je ne me suis pas encore penché sur la question. Il faudrait aller se renseigner sur le forum adéquat (programmation ?).


----------



## nicogala (24 Février 2006)

Omniweb et Opera proposent cette fonction


----------



## 33Mini (25 Février 2006)

Merci beaucoup Opera à l'air pas mal   et permet effectivement d'ouvrir le source de la page dans n'importe quel éditeur HTML.
Par contre il ne m'affiche le source que de la fenêtre "Parent". Je m'explique : sur mon appli HTML j'ai une fenêtre principale qui contient un fichier HTML à gauche pour le menu, et à droite s'affiche les pages HTML que je sélectionne (comme beaucoup de sites faits en HTML pur).
Et donc pour l'instant je n'ai que le code source de la fiche principale (la fiche "container") pas celle de droite sur laquelle je clik. Je vais continuer mes investigations  .

Merci pour le coup de main.


----------

